# MAIL n'envoie plus les messages



## tomahawkcochise (9 Janvier 2012)

bonjour, l'application MAIL reçoit les messages mais je ne peux pas en envoyer. j'ai cherché des solutions sur internet (décocher SSL, mettre "aucune" dans authentification) mais aucune de ces solutions ne fonctionnent.

mon système osx 10.6.8 est à jour
MAIL est en version 4.5

je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire

dans MAIL cela me dit qu'il ne peut se connecter aux serveurs SMTP ET AUSSI que MAIL est connecté à internet.... c'est à n'y rien comprendre

mon coupe-feu n'est pas activé
j'ai essayé aussi en désactivant little snitch (on ne sait jamais) : mais le résultat est le même : IMPOSSIBLE d'envoyer un message

je n'ai pourtant rien changé dans mes configurations de comptes MAIL et je reçois bien les messages et peux en envoyer depuis mon Iphone..

merci pour les explications et pour l'aide apportée


----------



## tomahawkcochise (10 Janvier 2012)

bonjour !
un petit up ! quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider ? merci.


----------



## shwing (11 Janvier 2012)

As-tu essayé de supprimer le serveur SMTP et de le recréer ? 
Si tu es en IMAP, tu peux aussi supprimer complétement ton compte dans Mail et le recréer (il faudra supprimer manuellement les données concernant le SMTP), ainsi Mail prendra, selon ton fournisseur de mail, les infos les plus pertinantes (SSL ou pas, les bonnes adresses des serveurs IMAP/POP et SMTP).

Si tu es en POP, alors il te faudra d'abord déplacer TOUS tes mails dans un boite local (reception - envoie - junk - etc...)

J'espère que cela t'aidera un peu


----------



## tomahawkcochise (11 Janvier 2012)

shwing a dit:


> As-tu essayé de supprimer le serveur SMTP et de le recréer ?
> Si tu es en IMAP, tu peux aussi supprimer complétement ton compte dans Mail et le recréer (il faudra supprimer manuellement les données concernant le SMTP), ainsi Mail prendra, selon ton fournisseur de mail, les infos les plus pertinantes (SSL ou pas, les bonnes adresses des serveurs IMAP/POP et SMTP).
> 
> Si tu es en POP, alors il te faudra d'abord déplacer TOUS tes mails dans un boite local (reception - envoie - junk - etc...)
> ...



Salut, merci bien pour ta réponse qui semble très complète en termes de solutions. Mais ce que tu me dis là, pour moi c'est du chinois ! Désolé, mais tout ça qui touche à internet (serveurs, smtp, html, etc.), je n'y connais que dalle!

J'ai essayé avec le logiciel post box, qui était déjà installé et paramétré avec mes boîtes email, seulement pour tester car j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser MAIL et cela me va : la même chose avec post box : réceptions des messages OK mais impossible d'envoyer un mail...

Alors que tout fonctionne très bien sur mes Ibidules...

Peut être cela vient-il du fait que mon système est une entière restauration Time Machine (???). D'ailleurs, concernant Time Machine : après avoir procédé à une restauration complète de mon système à une date antérieure, il y a quelques mois, je ne peux plus me servir de Time Machine, car OsX me dit qu'il n'y a plus de place sur le disque dur pour continuer à faire fonctionner Time Machine (c'est un dd de 500 go, pour une sauvegarde de mon ssd principal de 256 go) : depuis cette restauration, qui s'est bien déroulée, Time Machine ne fonctionne donc plus, j'ai d onc débranché le dd et l'ai laissé en l'état sans plus m'en servir : désolé de sortir du sujet du post, mais, que puis-je faire pour que Time Machine fonctionne de nouveau?

Et merci de m'expliquer les manipulations que tu as indiquées de faire pour les serveurs et smtp etc... Car je ne veux pas perdre mes emails ! (d'ailleurs, une chose nouvelle est apparue depuis quelques temps sans que je n'ai touché à aucun réglage de paramètre : lorsque je supprime un message depuis MAIL, le message est également supprimé sur le serveur de Gmail (je dis bien supprimé : donc irrécupérable car même pas présent dans la poubelle du serveur Gmail!), déjà à cause de cela j'ai perdu des milliers de messages, alors que j'ai vérifié que dans les paramètres de MAIL, c'est bien noté de NE PAS supprimer le message sur le serveur (en l'occurence celui de Gmail) : je n'y comprends rien, pour ce problème de suppression de messages sur le serveur de Gmail j'ai appelé Apple Care et ils m'ont dit que cela devait alors provenir des réglages sur le serveur de Gmail : mais je n'ai jamais touché à ces réglages car je ne sais même pas comment on fait !

Merci encore pour tes explications pour que je puisse me servir de MAIL en le paramétrant à nouveau (mais sans perdre de messages!), et peut être as-tu une réponse pour les messages supprimés sur le serveur de Gmail et aussi pour mon souci Time Machine.... Help !

Désolé de ma très longue réponse, mais il y a deux choses auxquelles je n'y connais strictement rien : les serveurs internet et Time Machine


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

1) Pour ce qui est de la suppression des messages: il semblerait bien que ton Mail ait été configuré en IMAP, non? Auquel cas c'est normal... Sinon, je ne comprends pas.

2) Pour ce qui est de l'envoi des messages: Quel est le message d'erreur?

A vue de nez...:

1) *Désactiver* (et non pas supprimer) ce compte mail
2) Créer un nouveau compte from scratch


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Avec le nom de votre FAI, on pourrait sans doute y voir plus clair et approfondir un peu plus.


----------



## captaindesiles (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai le problème décrit dans ce forum. A savoir, mon logiciel mail reçoit les emails, mais ne les envoie plus. As tu pu résoudre ton problème, et comment?
Cordialement


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2014)

probleme de reglage
smtp
ou reseau 
ou fichier  de réglage corrompu

evidemment indiquer le FAI,le service email  utilisé et le type de compte, voire type de connexion  est un minimum
(et il y a gros à parier que c'est déjà solutionné en archives)


----------

